# Need Help In Keeping SilverFish As Pets...>



## sean2222 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi does anyone collect silverfish as pets? If so, any tips on feeding them something they might actually take (and not ignore)? For such "hungry" creatures they sure seemto go right past anything I put for them to eat and I have tried sooo many suggested things from the net... And also do you have any advice on how to store them and keep them comfortable and healthy. I have had 99% of mine all die within a week. It's the same old story and a very depressing one as I have read they are supposed to be so "hardy" and can go without food, water, etc for a year. And can live around 8 years... Yet everyone (except one presently) has started out looking healthy, fast, smart, elusive, but over a week's time weakened, slowed down, started moping around instead of moving 24/7. And then suddenly had movement problems where there bodies are all over the place (can no longer walk smoothly or fluently) and they NEVER recover from that point on... They all followed this same awful pattern and I know I must be doing something wrong here in keeping such a "hardy' creature as a pet...
 Thanks.


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 3, 2015)

Have you tried dog/cat food? I collected two silverfish that lived about a month, and I'm pretty sure they ate the dog food.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Tenodera (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine lived with my hissers, even bred in those conditions. Oatmeal, cereal, and flake fish food make a good base diet, and the enclosure should be watered lightly every few days. They have a pretty small appetite, so don't worry if you don't see them eating. The length of their abdomen is a better indicator of how healthy they are.

What kind of temperature and humidity were you keeping them?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## sean2222 (Oct 17, 2015)

Check your pms. Thanks.

---------- Post added 10-17-2015 at 07:52 AM ----------

Pleas check your  pm's. Thanks.

---------- Post added 10-17-2015 at 07:52 AM ----------

Please check your pm's. Thanks.


----------



## Dark (Oct 17, 2015)

I got about five of them in a small jar, whenever I find one I put them in the jar with the rest. They seem to be doing fine on dust (I wipe my counters with my fingers every few weeks and just wiped it into their container) and a few drops of water on a tissue now and then. I also have a small amount of cardboard and a feather in there. It's been a month or two, maybe more and they all seem fine. 

Eric


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello. I am just now seeing all the responses again! I am STILL trying desperately to keep silverfish as pets. They all died within a week for no reason. I noticed that they seem to lose their dark body color when they are getting weaker/sick. Then when they die they look  shriveled up into nothing in size and or very light (body color)  like ghosts when they started out much darker in the beginning! 

Please help me! I am down to one last fish and he was one who I loved more than any of them. Smarter, faster, just a perfect pet. But he too is sick now. He is trying so hard to recover. I need anyone who can tell me what to feed him/give him to help him get stronger again and recover. Also to feed other silverfish. The guy who said he kept 5 of them in a jar, are they still alive now? Because anytime I kept more than 1 of them in a cup (I store them in plastic cups  in my  bathroom) they always seemed to attack each other and one or both of them were dead within 2 days. So how do these fish ever coexist with any of your collections? They always seem to kill each other.

Another thing I noticed is when I have a few in cups next to each other they are always talking/communicating with each other. And they will actually go to sleep in the same body position as the other fish they see next to them! It's as if they are mirroring the other "friends" of theirs! Yet they are NOT supposed to be social creatures. 

But please someone help me cure this poor fish. I am so sad as he was the best silverfish I have ever caught! I felt so close to him (and still do). 

Anybody, please help soon...>


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Nov 21, 2016)

I haven't been able to culture silverfish. I've kept them alive for a while by offering them torn-up corrugated cardboard to live in. I think they may eat the starch in the glue or something. Despite keeping them alive for a couple months on a couple of occasions, I've never been able to get them to reproduce in captivity. I think it must be rather difficult or they'd be as popular as firebrats which I continue to culture with not too much trouble for several years running now. They aren't big feeders. I offer a few fish food pellets, a bit of marshmallow and maybe a little bit of carrot. This is like once per month and then a very light misting of the enclosure.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jacob Ma (Nov 29, 2016)

Apparently silverfish prefer to eat foods rich in polysaccharides, which can be found in materials such as wallpaper glue, wallpaper, flour, and other plant fiber/starch materials. They also prefer a more damp and dark environment, although they can survive in a very large variety of temperatures and humidities.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antsman (Apr 13, 2017)

Funny enough I've had one in a small container for over a month now. He has molted and seems very healthy.
I keep a cotton ball in with him soaked 24/7 and some moldy oats, with some of the food I feed my Mealworms (Nature zone total bites). I'll let you know how long he lives.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 15, 2017)

A few years back my house was infested with Silverfish.  Literally everywhere.  Any time you walked into a room or you spent any time stationary in a room you would be about 70% that you would see one (sometimes two or three or four).  It was insane.  Back then I would have said I would gladly send you all of the ones I had.  In fact, it got so bad I almost considered (gasp) spraying.
For a while I would throw them in as Mantis food for my Mantids.

Long story short their numbers dwindled over time, until today not one exists that I have seen.  I forgot about them until this thread popped up.

@sean2222 I am no expert on Silverfish but I can tell you this.  I noticed that they used to eat the bird seed hulls that ended up on the floor from my lovely feathered friends.  This was in my room where the birds were.  In other rooms of the house I would not see them eating anything, just wandering around (presumably on the hunt for food).  Like others have said, I too believe they go after weird starchy things like wallpaper glue and what not.  I have seen them gnawing on paper too if I recall correctly.  The mighty Wikipedia article on Silverfish also describes how their scientific name _Lepisma saccharina _refers to their preference for starches.
I am not sure on water.  I am assuming they would drink droplets.
I believe they prefer it more on the humid/moist side.  What are the Enclosure conditions that you are attempting to keep them in?


----------



## sean2222 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi I'm back! and I'm still at it trying desperately to keep silverfsh as pets! I appreciate the very poignant experiences and advice I am seeing here in the last few messages! I discovered on my own recently that when the fish is getting sick (everyone of mine has gotten that way within a week) that I can "revive" or "save them" by putting in a little piece of toilet paper soaked with some bottled water. So it might have been the water all along. I never knew they needed water constantly. But I've still lost every fish for the last few years except ONE. Now this one to me is a reincarnation of the magical goldfish Piper I used to have when I was younger. So intelligent, unique, strong, and full of life. Head and shoulders above all the other fish I ever had afterwards. I never recaptured my bond with him with any other fish  And I was sooooo destroyed when he died because of my sadistic father putting a catfish in the bowl with him and I came home from school and saw that fish hurting him for no reason... He tried to hang on and I gave him fish pills but he didn't make it. Now fast forward to 2017 and this silverfish reminds me alot of that goldfish. He is also head and shoulders above any other fish. Even when he started getting "sick" he still didn't have any of the movement problems or weaknesses the others had. He just got sluggish, which he is kinda doing  now as well. But the difference is as soon as I put that wet paper in there with him he knew what it was and he soaked it up, drank it, etc and stayed under this little "blanket" for a day or so. I took it away and bam he was almost back to normal. I had never had a fish recover before. They always died. Now for those wanting to know specifics of where I'm finding them and keeping them, etc. They always show up in my bathroom almost every night. I even left some food out to attract them in certain places they come out of the walls! And I've captured many of them. I then put them in a plastic cup (stored in my bathroom on the floor) which keeps them safe. But over time they all seem to get very bored and mopey in the cups. Every night I will "exercise" my fish by taking them out of the cups using the same instrument I use to capture them on the floor. And don't worry I rarely make nay mistakes that injure them. It is a pretty good system that I use. take this advice, use empty toilet paper rolls that aren't bent or broken in anyway. You can capture fish easily, move them easily, and deposit them back inside their containers easily. Now I use the rolls as a "treadmill". I will wait for them to crawl on the outside of the roll and then I pick it up and start twisting it over and over and watch them pick up speed trying to keep up. It is like a treadmill! Eventually they try to escape back into the inside of the roll as they get tired or bored, etc. But I try to keep them rolling and moving as long as possible! I also let them crawl around inside the t.p.  rolls on top of my toilet seat. It's perfect because if I lose concentration and they "escape" the roll then they end up having to move on a very tough surface that slows them down. Well most of them. This fish I love is sooo strong and fast he can move like lightning (when he wants to) even on this surface. Again, no other fish can do that, they all get stuck... So it works out well and then I end up putting them back inside their cups to rest for the night. So it's the same temperature/humidity in the bathroom they are being stored in where they actually came out to frolic in the first place! But again I think the water droplets on the paper has made a difference. I am now trying it with some other sick fish and I will see if the results are the same. I am still afraid to feed my super fish any food. Because in the past, no matter what I tried. All these things you guys recommended, the fish start getting movement problems soon after and I assume the food hurt them somehow. They then died very often a day or two later. So I am not risking this fish with any food. I know they can go years without food anyway. It's the water/moisture that matters. I might try the other fish as guinea pigs for some food again though. But I've had bad results everytime with food.  Now getting back to my new Piper fish... He is soo extraordinary that I (by accident) the other day dropped my medicine container lid off the toilet and it landed right inside his cup and on top of him! Surely that would have crushed or killed practically any other fish. He just shrugged it off like everything else. He's been around me for 2 weeks now. That's twice as long as any other silverfish has ever lived. And he's going strong! I feel like he is a magical fish like Piper was. But I am being very careful not to make any mistakes in capturing him with the toilet paper rolls, etc. He's sooo smart and so fast that it is easy to misjudge and then he would get crushed. That's not going to happen! I"play with/exercise" my fish everyday no matter what anybody else says about it. I have one super fish and I'm hoping I have found the trick to keep more of them alive now as well!


----------



## Ghoul (Sep 4, 2017)

Have you tried putting any substrate into their cups for better keeping of moisture, like a bit of earth or something? Some hiding spots may also be nice since I only see them come out at night so I doubt they enjoy light very much. I keep isopods and most of them run away when they get disturbed by light.
Idk what everyone else's opinion is on this but I doubt they need exercise, they're probably the happiest when you leave them alone :d They're not hamsters and I know for some inverts the stress of being handled can shorten their lifespan too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ERIC cotter (Sep 5, 2017)

I second Ghoul's idea for using substrate, when they get in to your house they'll congregate to the dark, moist parts of your house. We had them in our basement when I lived in New York, where water seeped in whenever it rained and the furnace kept it warm. As to what they ate... I have no idea what they were able to find down there, other than dust and whatever other tiny insects found their way in, maybe their carcasses. Good luck though, I hated these things, creeped me out, but that comes from an aversion to centipedes, I imagine (eight legs is apparently my limit).


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 10, 2017)

antsman said:


> Funny enough I've had one in a small container for over a month now. He has molted and seems very healthy.
> I keep a cotton ball in with him soaked 24/7 and some moldy oats, with some of the food I feed my Mealworms (Nature zone total bites). I'll let you know how long he lives.


Hi please let me know how things are going with your silverfish. Do you have anymore now as well? Thanks.


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ghoul said:


> Have you tried putting any substrate into their cups for better keeping of moisture, like a bit of earth or something? Some hiding spots may also be nice since I only see them come out at night so I doubt they enjoy light very much. I keep isopods and most of them run away when they get disturbed by light.
> Idk what everyone else's opinion is on this but I doubt they need exercise, they're probably the happiest when you leave them alone :d They're not hamsters and I know for some inverts the stress of being handled can shorten their lifespan too.


Hi,
I have seen substrates mentioned but never actually bought any or used them. I don't know what to do with them or how they actually benefit a silverfish. Maybe someone can enlighten me. As far as hiding, when I put the water droplet soaked toilet paper pieces in their cups every 2 days they get to use it as a blanket, a hiding tool, and feeder (of water) all in one for about a day until I remove the paper again and start the feeding process over again in another day! I noticed they are more receptive to the water/paper this way as they don't like to be watched while eating of course. So I get the watered paper in the up folded  a certain way and then I stick my fingers in there and make a nice "path" on each side of the paper so the fish can easily crawl into it. If they can't crawl in they won't keep trying unless they are really thirsty. So it makes it easier. These fish must really appreciate the details I use  in taking care of them as they have really warmed up to me on all levels... The trust factor has definitely gone up to a point where I can literally handle some of them in tight quarters and they'll crawl on my hands as well... But I've kept plenty of them just fine without any hiding places. They do just fine with light, I believe the "afraid of light" is a myth. It regulates their sleep cycle just like humans. And most of them have NO problems going about their business with me right there and the light on in the room.

As an aside, I've had a few lost recently by my own mistakes in knocking over cups or dropping them. And 99% of the time when I tried to prevent a fish from escaping they got injured and never recovered. But I have one of my fish now that actually miraculously CAME BACK TO ME! He escaped then came back 10 minutes later! And he was smart enough and tough enough to not be hurt when I struggled to recover him. And he moved real slowly and carefully so I'd see him and capture him. This fish is extremely fast and it was definitely his plan to move slowly so I could get him back! He wedged himself smartly onto some toilet paper in a way that I'd get him back and not get hurt. I've had two other fish come back, but they were already sick or injured and they eventually died. This fish is as good as new and he's tough as nails! I was sooo happy when he came back to me. I wonder how many of you have had these insects escape and then come back? And not be hurt?  The odds aren't too great as they can easily disappear under things and go right into the wall...


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 10, 2017)

sean2222 said:


> Hi,
> I have seen substrates mentioned but never actually bought any or used them. I don't know what to do with them or how they actually benefit a silverfish. Maybe someone can enlighten me. As far as hiding, when I put the water droplet soaked toilet paper pieces in their cups every 2 days they get to use it as a blanket, a hiding tool, and feeder (of water) all in one for about a day until I remove the paper again and start the feeding process over again in another day! I noticed they are more receptive to the water/paper this way as they don't like to be watched while eating of course. So I get the watered paper in the up folded  a certain way and then I stick my fingers in there and make a nice "path" on each side of the paper so the fish can easily crawl into it. If they can't crawl in they won't keep trying unless they are really thirsty. So it makes it easier. These fish must really appreciate the details I use  in taking care of them as they have really warmed up to me on all levels... The trust factor has definitely gone up to a point where I can literally handle some of them in tight quarters and they'll crawl on my hands as well... But I've kept plenty of them just fine without any hiding places. They d
> 
> 
> ...


Hello everybody. I just wanted to mention a few more things an dget you rtakes on them. I noticed for feeding my fish water, it seems the time matters in them accepting the water as opposed to running away from it for whatever reason. I noticed sometimes the fish will be so ready to get it they will "patrol" back and forth and jump ight onto the water paper I put in there before I can even "make a path" for them. Then other time sthey will act as if they are "afraid" of the water? And will start doing weird things like climbing the cup to avoid the water/paper. Or just "run away" as if something is not right with it. It's funny how their behaviors change form time to time. But I noticed if I feed them around 8-10am they seem to be more receptive and 98% of them will take the water. There are a few oddball fish of mine that will always make a problem out of it. I also noticed right before a few of them were "molting" I gues sit's called and their skin was falling off they suddenly stopped taking the water and cated afraid of it  again. This "molting" process I have seen in motion  a few times! I would see the fish struggling with what looked like 2 bodies! And they were stuck together at once! Then they would separate and the old "body" would be discarded and their "new body" got back the old dark coloring they used to have in the bgeinning! I lso noticed after they get these "new bodies" they are much more receptive to anything and are mor energetic and doing much more fo rlonger periods of time! But then right before they are going to molt again they slow up and stop moving around or eating/drinking! A few times when a fish molted he was damagwed and started to have movement issues which he never recovered from. I don't understand how a process of nature can injure the fish like that but it does. Then other times they get their new body and they heal up all their old injuries! But right now, the bottom line is I have 11 mostly healthy fish left and they are doing well besides the baby fish. I have lost every baby fish. Even when the older fish were all healthy, the babies are still getting sick for NO reason. I give them water everyday to try to keep them healthier but it doesn't help at all. I wonder why it is sooo hard to keep the babies healthy and alive? Another thing I wonder is... I read that molting leads to them growin gin size? But yet they seemed to have shrunk! NONE of them have gotten any bigger even fater molting. It looks like they are all going to stay the same size they were when I caught them initially  And for some they are extremely tiny, just a step above baby size. But some of my toughest fish are those tiny ones


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 11, 2017)

Has anyone just  started keeping silverfish as pets? What are your experiences? I just love them and can't conceive of why sooo many people/websites portray them as "pests" or as a nuisance to homelife. They are adorable, loveable, and generally wouldn't hurt a fly.  But each one has their own distinct personality and idiosyncrasies. Some are more docile, some more aggressive. Some are'nt
 afraid of anything alive. Others will run away from their shadows or do their little "fake climbing out of a tube" where they want to climb out, but then something scares them at the top and they just keep going back down instead of taking any risks   They just need three things that I see to keep them well. Rest, water, and love!


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 12, 2017)

sean2222 said:


> sooo many people/websites portray them as "pests" or as a nuisance to homelife.


Same thing with roaches or anything else.  They're not 100% without merit though, since roaches can get into some yucky things and trudge it across your fruit bowl and silver fish have been found eating book bindings and such.



Does anyone actually know what the average life span of a Silverfish is?  Maybe your problem is collecting already mature specimens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scythemantis (Nov 12, 2017)

I've tried to do it too several times, and they all died on me.

EXCEPT that I once found them breeding in an aquarium that had been sitting in a hot, dry garage for years, no way they could have gotten moisture. They were living off dust and some dead cockroach remains.

You really need to keep them in a larger tank at least, not just in plastic cups. That's just asking for trouble, like you say they can simply be knocked over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghoul (Nov 20, 2017)

I agree. Try a big plastic box of sorts or something. 
And give substrate a go. I think they would benefit from hiding spots and the substrate keeping a bit of moisture, I think especially for young that might be necessary. My isopods have all their babies hidden inside the substrate while the adults usually wander on top of it. Maybe that could be important?
Also try feeding some fish food like flakes and gammarus (as a calcium source)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sekmet022 (Nov 21, 2017)

Im not sure how to go about keeping silverfish as pets, but god forbid if they ever escape their enclosure XD; My house has a silverfish infestation and even after tenting the house, theyre still lurking about. They do seem to like glue or glue-like substances. A cut up piece of flooring carpet in a hardwood room was essentially infested by the things. They also dont have ready access to moisture yet are still proliferating, so im not sure moisture is a big deal for their survival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 23, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Same thing with roaches or anything else.  They're not 100% without merit though, since roaches can get into some yucky things and trudge it across your fruit bowl and silver fish have been found eating book bindings and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone actually know what the average life span of a Silverfish is?  Maybe your problem is collecting already mature specimens.


Hi,
Most of my fish are healthy and prospering now so there are NO issues for me other than finding some food to feed them as in the past I mentioned they always got sick from ANY food I fed so I am hesitant to even try it. They are getting water everyday or every other day now and it has made he difference! But that "super fish" I mentioned months ago is acting strange. He's getting water everyday as a precaution but he continues to revert back to what he used to be when I first found him. ALL of these fish have simply slowed down and toned down their speed (and activity levels) after being in captivity it seems. But for some reason my favorite fish has turned back into the speed demon again. Where he is aggressive, sharp as a tack, and moves 100 mph. He takes what he wants and then shuts it off and won't move at all when he deems it necessary. This fish has always marched to his own drum. However I am concerned that this change in behavior back to being what he used to be when I got him new might be a sign he is sick. Many times I have had fish suddenly start getting overly energetic and erratic and it led to them dying. But that was from lack of water. This fish is getting the water and he doesn't have any movement issues or anything wrong. He's just moving much faster like he once did and he is once again head and shoulders above any of the other fish in intelligence, speed, energy, etc.... I just pray him reverting back to his former self isn't a sign of sickness....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ghoul said:


> I agree. Try a big plastic box of sorts or something.
> And give substrate a go. I think they would benefit from hiding spots and the substrate keeping a bit of moisture, I think especially for young that might be necessary. My isopods have all their babies hidden inside the substrate while the adults usually wander on top of it. Maybe that could be important?
> Also try feeding some fish food like flakes and gammarus (as a calcium source)


Hi I'm still clueless what "substrate" is, what it does, an dhow to buy any. As far as fish flake food, again I am hesitant to try feeding any of this or any other food to these fish as I have had MANY fish instantly get sick in the past from all of these foods for NO reason.And my fish are all doing well on just water/moisture so why mess with a winning formula now ? Also what is Gammarus? Is it a special type diet for them? I read on the net it was like shrimps and many other crustacean species?  Thanks.


----------



## sean2222 (Nov 23, 2017)

sekmet022 said:


> Im not sure how to go about keeping silverfish as pets, but god forbid if they ever escape their enclosure XD; My house has a silverfish infestation and even after tenting the house, theyre still lurking about. They do seem to like glue or glue-like substances. A cut up piece of flooring carpet in a hardwood room was essentially infested by the things. They also dont have ready access to moisture yet are still proliferating, so im not sure moisture is a big deal for their survival.


Well I'll put it to you this way. For those who believe that water/moisture isn't important to these silverfish... I tried for almost 3 years straight to keep them as pets. And 100% of them died. Hundreds of them died. Until I discovered what it was that they were missing to keep them alive. I started putting water droplets on toilet paper and giving it to them in their cups (everyday or every 2 days) and voila, almost 100% of them now survive for months! Before that they ALL died in a week or less. So I would say the water/moisture makes a difference


----------



## Arachnoclown (Nov 23, 2017)

When I was much younger I use to roof houses. I would find thousands of them between the roofing and the plywood decking. If you can set up some way to trap them you could probably get alot if you have an attic or access to one??? Just a thought.


----------



## Ghoul (Nov 23, 2017)

Substrate is something that covers the ground, such as simple earth, which you could moisture with a spray bottle or simply adding a bit of water to the ground when it starts to look dry (but carefully cuz you don't want to drown them in mud) I'd try to experiment if you have a fish to spare and see how they do. Would need a bit more space too, maybe a plastic box with a few pinholes in the lid for air. Add a nice layer of earth (make sure there's no centipedes or such inside) and keep it moist. That should give them some humidity.

SO I looked more into their natural diet, looks like they consume matter that contains polysaccharides, such as starches. So things you can try to feed them would be bread, pasta, oatmeal, cereals, rice, wheat, anything with grains. For veggies peas, corn, potatoes, also dried beans give some proteins as well.

Gammarus are a type of shrimp that often gets used as fish food, dried gammarus would be a nice addition for them to get chitin for their exoskeleton. Since they seem to also eat bug remains dried gammarus would be an easy to get alternative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sean2222 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Happy Holidays!
I want to thank everyone for their advice but I would still love reading whatever experiences you might want to share about keeping silverfish insects as pets! I was horrified to do a google search looking for info. on how to take care of them as pets, only to find clear cut concise "instructions" on how to kill them instead. And then a million products specifically came up that kill them and roaches. How can people be so heartless and uncaring towards a creature that means them no harm? And in reality, makes almost as good of a pet as an actual swimming fish. But much easier to keep!

As an update, my 11 surviving fish are mostly doing great! Half of them have molted. Some of them a few times already! However, NONE of them have grown at all! In fact, some appear to have shrunk  I fear they will never grow any larger than how I found them  But one albino fish I got has been a problem from day one. He just refuses to move around or do anything. He won't play with me, he won't take the water 90% of the time, he just won't do anything. I have had to literally stick him with some pointy toilet paper cylinders I made. That's pretty sad. I hate to do that (as you can feel the pain they go through when they are touched) but he and this one other fish have just gone limp many times. I'm thinking of getting rid of him. Just throwing him back to the wall crevices where he came from and let him make do. He doesn't seem very happy here... But conversely I might use him as a guinea pig for the foods suggested here and substrate. He's a disappointment. The baby fish has surprisingly kept on doing well. I've lost every other baby to sickness. He's a tough one, like many of my other small fish! My favorite superfish is going well but now has some company in the fact that about 3 others have gone super as well. So now a few of my fish are going 100 mph (and loaded with new found energy) inexplicably. So, again, as precaution I give them all water everyday. But as soon as I see any sign of irregular erratic behavior/movements I take heart... I have truly built a bond with most of my fish and I really love having them as pets!


----------



## GreyDog (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like they aren’t thriving, so I’m in the boat of increase habitat size, provide substrate and hides and don’t overcrowd them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghoul (Dec 15, 2017)

GreyDog said:


> Sounds like they aren’t thriving, so I’m in the boat of increase habitat size, provide substrate and hides and don’t overcrowd them.


Yeah and also feed them, they can only survive without food for a year so it's important they get something.


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 19, 2017)

Here are a couple of articles that mention how to successfully rear silverfish, they don't sound that hard to maintain it seems:

Here and Here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sean2222 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello  a few more questions... 

If I feed them those goldfish flake food, then how much do I give per one fish? An dhow often do they get fed? I know with regular goldfish they would get sick if fed too much food and these insects don't eat much at all... Not thriving? They've been living great the way I have them for months and months now  Now they aren't being overcrowded as there is one per cup. I noticed in the past when I tried to put more than one together they ended up killing each other a day later. 

Also when they get some water (droplets on top of folded up toilet paper i give them) , I was curious about their reactions. Sometimes they go in contact with the water and they act like they just took a happy drug and are "high". Then other times, they act like there is something wrong with it and they run away and start doing funny things like trying to climb the cup to avoid it when they aren't even near it  But most of the time, they will be all riled up (looking for food, etc) they get the water and it seems to act like a sleep/relaxation  drug. They get very docile and stop moving and stay where they are near the water forever. What do these fish reactions mean and why does water have such a profound effect? 

Finally, my favorite fish got hurt again. I made a mistake and dropped a medium sized vitamin container (empty) and it hit the floor and rolled over the cup with my fish in it and turned it over. My fish was underneath of a folded up paper at the time Similar things have happened to him and other fish before and they usually get over it and get better. I think it's mostly traumatic, but no physical damage. I didn't see how hard this container hit the cup and where it connected. I am hoping he wasn't on the side of the cup at the time where the container connected. But my fish is not behaving as usual and not acting as super as he usually does. Hiss energy level is about half as much... Do you think he'll recover here?  I see no movement issues or anything wrong. But he's just not himself the last 2 days and is doing some irregular things by his standards... I can't live without this fish... I could get over losing any of my others, but NOT this one! Any recommendations to give him something to help him recover faster? Thanks!


----------



## Ghoul (Dec 21, 2017)

sean2222 said:


> If I feed them those goldfish flake food, then how much do I give per one fish? An dhow often do they get fed? I know with regular goldfish they would get sick if fed too much food and these insects don't eat much at all...


You can't really overfeed insects! I suppose try one flake to see if they even accept it.
I suggest trying the foods I listed earlier so they get their starches: a tiny bit of bread, pasta, oatmeal, cereals, rice, wheat, anything with grains. For veggies peas, corn, potatoes, also dried beans give some proteins as well. For example say you're making dinner, just grab a tiny bit of potato peel from the leftovers for your fishes.


sean2222 said:


> Not thriving? They've been living great the way I have them for months and months now  Now they aren't being overcrowded as there is one per cup. I noticed in the past when I tried to put more than one together they ended up killing each other a day later.


Cannibalism occurs when there is a lack of food. If I don't keep my isopods well fed they end up eating eachother alive. Remember, surviving doesn't mean thriving.


sean2222 said:


> What do these fish reactions mean and why does water have such a profound effect?


They need humidity to survive, so when they don't have water they're not doing as well.


sean2222 said:


> Any recommendations to give him something to help him recover faster? Thanks!


Can't really do much to an invert apart from feeding and such as usual. Try to not disturb him that much apart from feeding/giving water until he's doing better. Maybe hes about to shed his skin? I don't know about silverfish but I know that a lot of critters act different before a molt and you're not supposed to disturb them. :d


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 22, 2017)

You keep mentioning your silverfishes are shrinking, some invertebrates do "shrivel up" when they are extremely hungry or dehydrated, so it sounds like they definitely need more food and water. Like @Ghoul said, surviving isn't necessarily thriving.


----------



## TylerFishman5675 (Dec 27, 2017)

Some guy on YouTube even managed to breed them in captivity and have the eggs hatch, they apparently don’t need very much water at all, moisture can kill them easily, oatmeal, paper, and flour should do the trick


----------



## Ghoul (Dec 29, 2017)

Can we get a source video?


----------



## davehuth (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Cem Yildiz (May 6, 2018)

I have had a silverfish that I caught it my house for several months, and it's been doing fine. I have been feeding it flaked fish food and it has been thriving. Just as a precaution I put loads of it in the first serving and that lasted it for months. It is still growing and thriving in the small jar it calls it's home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (May 6, 2018)

Cem Yildiz said:


> I have had a silverfish that I caught it my house for several months, and it's been doing fine. I have been feeding it flaked fish food and it has been thriving. Just as a precaution I put loads of it in the first serving and that lasted it for months. It is still growing and thriving in the small jar it calls it's home.


This makes me so happy. Maybe because it's just one, rather than a colony. Is it hard to find in its home, out of curiosity?


----------



## Mousey (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been finding firebrats (Thermobia Domestica) in my apartment, and I have captured 2 of them so far. I had some pizza with ham, cheese, broccoli, and pepperoni and took very small crumbs from each. So far, they have liked the pizza crust, soda crackers and cheese, but won't eat the meat or the greens. But this was to be expected as the wiki mentioned that they only like starchy foods. But I cannot understand why, when they touch the water I have put in the box, they get scared and run from it.. I have heard that they shed their skins often (moulting - British English or molting - American English), but mine have not yet done so. Will they still shed in captivity? I am excited to find out. =P


----------



## Marika (Aug 8, 2018)

I've seen a couple of these in my A. tesselata enclosure. I hope they're not breeding


----------



## DampNoodle (Apr 12, 2019)

sean2222 said:


> Hi Happy Holidays!
> I want to thank everyone for their advice but I would still love reading whatever experiences you might want to share about keeping silverfish insects as pets! I was horrified to do a google search looking for info. on how to take care of them as pets, only to find clear cut concise "instructions" on how to kill them instead. And then a million products specifically came up that kill them and roaches. How can people be so heartless and uncaring towards a creature that means them no harm? And in reality, makes almost as good of a pet as an actual swimming fish. But much easier to keep!
> 
> As an update, my 11 surviving fish are mostly doing great! Half of them have molted. Some of them a few times already! However, NONE of them have grown at all! In fact, some appear to have shrunk  I fear they will never grow any larger than how I found them  But one albino fish I got has been a problem from day one. He just refuses to move around or do anything. He won't play with me, he won't take the water 90% of the time, he just won't do anything. I have had to literally stick him with some pointy toilet paper cylinders I made. That's pretty sad. I hate to do that (as you can feel the pain they go through when they are touched) but he and this one other fish have just gone limp many times. I'm thinking of getting rid of him. Just throwing him back to the wall crevices where he came from and let him make do. He doesn't seem very happy here... But conversely I might use him as a guinea pig for the foods suggested here and substrate. He's a disappointment. The baby fish has surprisingly kept on doing well. I've lost every other baby to sickness. He's a tough one, like many of my other small fish! My favorite superfish is going well but now has some company in the fact that about 3 others have gone super as well. So now a few of my fish are going 100 mph (and loaded with new found energy) inexplicably. So, again, as precaution I give them all water everyday. But as soon as I see any sign of irregular erratic behavior/movements I take heart... I have truly built a bond with most of my fish and I really love having them as pets!


Hi there! I've had the same problem, I just caught a silverfish that I found on my bathroom wall. Weirdly enough, It was in the sun?.. But anyway, I put it in a large container, poked three holes in the lid, soaked a cotton ball for water, and gave it some oats. I've seen it eat the oats, but so far I haven't seen it near the cotton ball at all! It seemed like it avoided it.. I'm just concerned now because I've went upstairs to check the bathroom again and I don't see more  Has someone had the same problem before? Am I doing something wrong or do I not have something right?..


----------



## LucaBeast (Jul 12, 2020)

just acquired a Silverfish myself! Found this thread doing research. Currently have a native living terrarium and popped the little guy in there last week.
Hes doing well so far, basically hangs out on a stick all day, chews on said stick, and poops a lot Lol.
Is that positive behavior? I mostly am concerned with its happiness. It seems happy, but I’m not sure if they are supposed to be more active. I like to think he’s just vibin, but I honestly don’t know anything about their behavior.
Regardless I can continue to share where this goes if you guys would like, there seems to be little info on silverfish husbandry so I’d be happy to contribute my experience in this type of enclosure.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jul 12, 2020)

Have a small culture going of what I believe are _Lepisma saccharina_, they seem to like it pretty humid and dark, and dislike mold a lot, their babies get caught in it really easy... -_-


----------



## NathanB (Jul 12, 2020)

Apparently they eat wet paper and cardboard


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 13, 2020)

LucaBeast said:


> just acquired a Silverfish myself! Found this thread doing research. Currently have a native living terrarium and popped the little guy in there last week.
> Hes doing well so far, basically hangs out on a stick all day, chews on said stick, and poops a lot Lol.
> Is that positive behavior? I mostly am concerned with its happiness. It seems happy, but I’m not sure if they are supposed to be more active. I like to think he’s just vibin, but I honestly don’t know anything about their behavior.
> Regardless I can continue to share where this goes if you guys would like, there seems to be little info on silverfish husbandry so I’d be happy to contribute my experience in this type of enclosure.
> View attachment 352316


Generally, with a cold blooded animal, my rule of thumb is--if it's spending most of its time chilling, it's probably happy. Ants spend 3/4 of their time doing nothing, and they're among the most active invertebrates.


----------



## LucaBeast (Jul 19, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Generally, with a cold blooded animal, my rule of thumb is--if it's spending most of its time chilling, it's probably happy. Ants spend 3/4 of their time doing nothing, and they're among the most active invertebrates.


Sweet. I was hoping as much judging from past experience with other inverts. Most footage I’ve seen of them In captivity so far they’re quite zippy and active, so I wasn’t too sure what to expect from it.

Its still vibing lol. Live vivarium life seems to suit it well so far. It beginning to explore the enclosure a bit more and seeks sunspots to bask in. I find that part pretty interesting since they’re renowned for living in dark spaces. Overall I’m happy I get to look at it and appreciate it more than I thought I was going to be able to haha.


----------



## Zloi (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey everyone.. found this thread after deciding to keep a silverfish myself. The thing is, now i have a problem. So I've had this guy for 20 days, kept him in a plastic container about 7x5x2in, with coconut fiber substrate on the bottom, some sugar and flour in a little "bowl", and scrunched up newspaper for a hiding spot as well as food. I also lightly spayed his enclosure with water once a day or so. Now onto the problem - I just checked on him and found him laying motionlessly on the newspaper. When I picked it up, he wasn't even gripping onto it and simply fell down. I think he is still alive at the moment, but I am sure he will die in the next hour if not sooner.. his legs are twitching slightly, but no other movement at all. I really don't know what happened to him and want to find out what I did wrong. He was doing great before, chilling on the newspaper and running around quite actively if I disturb him. I did notice that he somehow broke off a piece of a whisker before, but he molted right after and was completely fine. His color was also nice and vivid, silver-black after molting. I did notice, however, that now one of his "tails" is broken off, and on his abdomen, on the second-to-last fragment of his body (on the same side as the broken tail) is a dark patch that kinda looks like a wound. Anyone knows if that might be the reason for his condition now? And if so, how did that even happen? I don't understand how he could hurt himself in that container.. 


I removed everything from his container for now, and placed him on a soaked piece of a newspaper with some sugar sprinkled around, but I doubt that'll do anything  Btw I've never kept anything like that before, so any tips on keeping such creatures that might not be related to my problem right now are welcome anyways


----------



## Polenth (Aug 3, 2020)

Zloi said:


> I did notice that he somehow broke off a piece of a whisker before, but he molted right after and was completely fine. His color was also nice and vivid, silver-black after molting. I did notice, however, that now one of his "tails" is broken off, and on his abdomen, on the second-to-last fragment of his body (on the same side as the broken tail) is a dark patch that kinda looks like a wound. Anyone knows if that might be the reason for his condition now? And if so, how did that even happen? I don't understand how he could hurt himself in that container..


Inverts don't get bruises or scabs like mammals. A dark patch is more likely to be fungal, which can be because the humidity/ventilation isn't right. I don't know exactly what this animal needs as I've not kept them.

There are other inverts that would make easier starters (cockroaches, mealworms, woodlice/isopods... a lot of stuff is much more hardy).


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 4, 2020)

Silverfish like it very humid, if you're keeping them too dry they will die rather quickly...


----------



## Lila Lockhart (Feb 9, 2021)

I wonder if the OP is still keeping silverfish?


I've always had a fondness for the little pests. I saw an adult today and figured it might make good mantis food, so I caught it in a little container. Upon seeing another, juvenile in my bathroom, I decided... why not try keeping them? It's that or disposing of them, as I don't want them breeding in my house, which the baby makes me think they might have.

I've put them in a little critter keeper and have set it up much like how I'd set up an isopod enclosure - cocopeat, a bit of sphagnum on the moist side, some leaf little on the 'dry' side (not so dry yet, I had no regular soil, only some pre-moistened cocopeat, but hopefully they stay dry enough in the litter). Put in a fishflake, a dry mealworm, and a small sprinkle of cereals. I'm going to try keeping them like isopods that aren't as fond of moisture (as people seem to have mixed views on this point for silverfish). 

I'm not sure if I'll ever see my new pals again as they are now hiding in the leaf litter. But I'll certainly be interested to keep an eye on this thread, and provide updates if anything happens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverfish90 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi guys, 

Decided I'd join and leave a post for all you nice people out there struggling with keeping silverfish as pets. I decided about 5 months back that I would start keeping them as pets because every few weeks I'd find one trapped in my bathroom light or in my my bathroom sink and I find them very interesting. I presume they are in the ceiling somewhere above my bathroom, they end up in my sink because they fall through the extractor fan which is above the sink and my bathroom light is beside the extractor fan so that's how they are ending up there. I've been very successful with them, they are all alive and thriving. I even found some teeny tiny nymphs trapped in the light and they are growing and doing very well, so with out waffling on any longer, I'll explain how I keep them and what I feed them. 

I keep them in a plastic tub that's 6inches high, I find that's plenty space to prevent them getting out. I cut up tissue and the cardboard from the loo roll into tiny pieces to make a substrate for them. I then rolled up the loo roll cardboard, rolling up so there are 3-4 layers and space inbetween each layer for a place for the silverfish to live and hangout. I have about 4 of those in the tub and the silverfish love spending their time in there, they spend most of their time during the day in there and they hang out together in those. Hi

For food I have thrown in a small bit of cotton, some of my dogs food, they can eat the substrate also but their absolute favourite is the Coco Pops white chocolate cereal I put in. I bought it for my son who didn't like the taste at all so it's silverfish food now. Whenever I find a silverfish in the bathroom light or the sink and I throw them into their new home, they instantaneously start munching on the cocopops cereal. I find it very cute and love watching them chow down. I put the food selection (dog food and cereal) in one corner of the tub so that I change it for them easily without disturbing them. I change that once a month or so. 

Then I have rain water in a water sprayer that I got really cheap in a value store, I use rain water so the chemicals from the tap water don't do them any damage and I spray a few sprays of mist on them every couple days just so they have some water and moisture. I keep the tub in my bathroom resting behind the toilet so that it's dark and humid environment for them. And that's pretty much it. I have about 12 in there now and they are all alive still so I hope I'll have eggs and babies one day soon. 

I hope that information helps some of you.  any questions, just ask. I'll be happy to help. 

Peace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lifeforlife (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi, I have kept a silverfish for countless months now, and he seems quite healthy. 

     He stays in a glass preserves jar with the lid on, but not screwed on so that air can come in. There is a paper towel in his jar that I regularly moisturize which he can hide under and climb on. 

     I have tried many foods, but I feel that the ones that work the best are corn starch and grains. There are a few grains in his jar and a small spoon of corn starch. The corn starch is moldy, but I read that they like moldy things so I just left it like that. Often times when I come to visit him, he's lying on the corn starch. I don't know if he's eating, but he's been healthy for a while, so I assume he's eating. 

     He's all alone right now, and I'm going to find him a friend someday. It's hard to find them when other members of my household consider silverfish pests, and always kill them upon sight.

Any tips on where I can find silverfish? There are none that I know of in my house, and I can't go crawling around in the attic, so I'm thinking about an outdoor place.

Thanks, 
A


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi! I don't know if you have found your silverfish yet, but if you haven't, I have suggestions. I found my silverfish living inside an old parachute outside. I read online that they like closets. Look under rugs in your house. Just this morning, I actually found a silverfish under a brick. They seem to come when your not looking for one. 🪳🪳


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 26, 2021)

darkness975 said:


> A few years back my house was infested with Silverfish.  Literally everywhere.  Any time you walked into a room or you spent any time stationary in a room you would be about 70% that you would see one (sometimes two or three or four).  It was insane.  Back then I would have said I would gladly send you all of the ones I had.  In fact, it got so bad I almost considered (gasp) spraying.
> For a while I would throw them in as Mantis food for my Mantids.
> 
> Long story short their numbers dwindled over time, until today not one exists that I have seen.  I forgot about them until this thread popped up.
> ...





GreyDog said:


> Sounds like they aren’t thriving, so I’m in the boat of increase habitat size, provide substrate and hides and don’t overcrowd them.


In the habitat, you should also include a little piece of a book binding if it comes off of a book. I also crumple up a scrap of paper into a ball. They also like to chew on fabric. If you have an old clothing item, you can cut out a little piece and use it as a chew toy.


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 26, 2021)

What is the container that you keep your silverfish in? You can by a plastic container, cut out a big hole in the lid, and cover it in cheese cloth.


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 27, 2021)

Ghoul said:


> Have you tried putting any substrate into their cups for better keeping of moisture, like a bit of earth or something? Some hiding spots may also be nice since I only see them come out at night so I doubt they enjoy light very much. I keep isopods and most of them run away when they get disturbed by light.
> Idk what everyone else's opinion is on this but I doubt they need exercise, they're probably the happiest when you leave them alone :d They're not hamsters and I know for some inverts the stress of being handled can shorten their lifespan too.
> If you put a rock in there habitat
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 27, 2021)

Ghoul said:


> Have you tried putting any substrate into their cups for better keeping of moisture, like a bit of earth or something? Some hiding spots may also be nice since I only see them come out at night so I doubt they enjoy light very much. I keep isopods and most of them run away when they get disturbed by light.
> Idk what everyone else's opinion is on this but I doubt they need exercise, they're probably the happiest when you leave them alone :d They're not hamsters and I know for some inverts the stress of being handled can shorten their lifespan too.
> If you put a rock in there habitat
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverfishMom (Sep 28, 2021)

Lila Lockhart said:


> I wonder if the OP is still keeping silverfish?
> 
> 
> I've always had a fondness for the little pests. I saw an adult today and figured it might make good mantis food, so I caught it in a little container. Upon seeing another, juvenile in my bathroom, I decided... why not try keeping them? It's that or disposing of them, as I don't want them breeding in my house, which the baby makes me think they might have.
> ...


Try glue and sugar for food.


----------



## Aspiring Mr T (Nov 5, 2021)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> I haven't been able to culture silverfish. I've kept them alive for a while by offering them torn-up corrugated cardboard to live in. I think they may eat the starch in the glue or something. Despite keeping them alive for a couple months on a couple of occasions, I've never been able to get them to reproduce in captivity. I think it must be rather difficult or they'd be as popular as firebrats which I continue to culture with not too much trouble for several years running now. They aren't big feeders. I offer a few fish food pellets, a bit of marshmallow and maybe a little bit of carrot. This is like once per month and then a very light misting of the enclosure.


Hi, I am looking to culture firebrats as live food for mantids, I am wondering if you can tell me what your workflow is with caring for them? So far someone has told me to use kitchen towel as a base that can be moistened and they can lay their eggs on and drink from? Ground oats or whole as food and placed near a radiator? Am I on the right track?


----------



## wormstand (Nov 18, 2021)

I recently caught two silverfish (they just appeared in the spider-catching cup I keep in my windowsill) and didn't want to kill or release them, and this thread was one of the only ones I was able to find about keeping them as pets. I even tried my go-to isopod group and none of the keepers there really had any experience or ideas outside of 'they're impossibly hearty so you can do whatever you want'. I've had mine for about a month now and have upgraded their setup, and also lost (literally lost, no clue where it went) the younger of the two I found. 

I'm currently using a medium-sized critter keeper that has about 1/2" of gardener's charcoal at the bottom, and about 3" of damp peat moss. I added a culture of temperate springtails to the substrate because their appetites help to inhibit mold growth in the tank (they have very similar natural habitats and dietary needs to silverfish anyway). I do a damp side and a dry side- the dry side has a piece of egg crate that the silverfish hangs out in during the day that provides a nice hide for it- I've seen this noted as crucial by people who keep silverfish and firebrats as feeders. I literally just used 4 little cups' worth of crate from my regular groceries. The damp side I mist with filtered water daily (I run dehumidifiers in my house so it will dry out quickly), and I make sure to leave droplets on the sides of the enclosure for drinking purposes. I keep a cheap hygrometer above the tank, and I try to keep the ambient humidity above the tank between 37% and 45%. I keep the whole tank in one of the cubes in my large Ikea bookshelf so there's no direct sunlight, and very little light in general, as silverfish do not enjoy excessive light. Every couple of days I sprinkle 1-3 Aqueon Goldfish Food flakes, a bit of spirulina, a grain of uncooked white rice, half an uncooked rolled oat, or a confetti-sized piece of brown paper that has been painted on both sides with wheatpaste (it seems to LOVE wheatpasted cardboard, but this molds really quickly in the tank so I can only offer a little). I also see the silverfish munching on the substrate- which makes sense since their natural habitat is leaf litter.

I originally had the fish in a very small container, and I found that when it was out it seemed stressed and was obsessively climbing the walls (keeping it damp enough AND providing enough hides in that space also lead to mold quickly. The larger container allows for the silverfish to do more normal animal stuff- it has space to roam, and I know a bug can's seem 'happy' or 'unhappy', but it seems much more acclimated to this habitat. My next ideal steps will be adding a little sanitized leaf litter, and a piece of shale that it can hide under or climb over. They don't want to be in open space, and I think a variety of hides and terrain will mean improved quality of life. I'm doing my best to provide the kind of habitat it would thrive in in the wild- which means I really only see every few days in the middle of the night, and I usually need to use a flashlight to get a peek- but I think it helps avoid undue stress to the animal. They really want to be in a dark and hidden space. 

I caught my first two by chance and now I'm desperately trying to catch more, because I'm absolutely fascinated by them now. I can't even find good places to reliably buy a few more to bolster my collection. I've noticed that when I caught mine the coloration was more like a firebrat- a mix of light and dark brown, but it has much more of a silver sheen to it as well. I've been worried that it was the kind of wasting issue that OP mentioned, but it seems healthy and quick still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wormstand (Nov 19, 2021)

wormstand said:


> I'm currently using a medium-sized critter keeper that has about 1/2" of gardener's charcoal at the bottom, and about 3" of damp peat moss. I added a culture of temperate springtails to the substrate because their appetites help to inhibit mold growth in the tank (they have very similar natural habitats and dietary needs to silverfish anyway). I do a damp side and a dry side- the dry side has a piece of egg crate that the silverfish hangs out in during the day that provides a nice hide for it- I've seen this noted as crucial by people who keep silverfish and firebrats as feeders. I literally just used 4 little cups' worth of crate from my regular groceries. The damp side I mist with filtered water daily (I run dehumidifiers in my house so it will dry out quickly), and I make sure to leave droplets on the sides of the enclosure for drinking purposes. I keep a cheap hygrometer above the tank, and I try to keep the ambient humidity above the tank between 37% and 45%. I keep the whole tank in one of the cubes in my large Ikea bookshelf so there's no direct sunlight, and very little light in general, as silverfish do not enjoy excessive light. Every couple of days I sprinkle 1-3 Aqueon Goldfish Food flakes, a bit of spirulina, a grain of uncooked white rice, half an uncooked rolled oat, or a confetti-sized piece of brown paper that has been painted on both sides with wheatpaste (it seems to LOVE wheatpasted cardboard, but this molds really quickly in the tank so I can only offer a little). I also see the silverfish munching on the substrate- which makes sense since their natural habitat is leaf litter.


Attaching photos of my setup, just after misting this morning. 
As mentioned above, I do think it needs more hides (and I'd like to add a water/cotton station on top of a rock for it- so it's up off the substrate and won't mold), but this is the final base setup overall. I keep the fish food bin in front of the egg crate normally just for added darkness in that area, since that's where it hangs out during daylight hours, and the shelf gets some indirect sunlight in the morning. The peat moss really helps keep the humidity high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SilverfishMom (Dec 15, 2021)

Feed your silverfish paper, glue, sugar, and book bindings. If you want, you can use a small bottle cap as a little water dish.


----------



## SilverfishMom (Dec 17, 2021)

Where did you find your silverfish? I lost all of mine, and am looking for a new one. I searched all the usual places were my silverfish are


----------



## SilverfishMom (Dec 19, 2021)

I found a silverfish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Dec 20, 2021)

SilverfishMom said:


> Where did you find your silverfish? I lost all of mine, and am looking for a new one. I searched all the usual places were my silverfish are


The original poster hasn't been on the forums since 2018...


----------

